# Project: Starcruiser



## tzitzibp (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, I' m back with a project for a case made of MDF (Medium Density Fiber) wood compound.

The idea was taken from high quality speakers. The material absorbes vibration and sound extremely well, so with my desire to create wind tunel, thus using many high rev fans, with minimal noise, makes this ideal!

I have been working on this over the last 3 days, and it is a slow process...

At the moment I am working on  "one to one" scale model of the sides of the case, made out of paper....

I 'll be back later with some pics....

BTW, it is nice to be back!


----------



## MRCL (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome back 

Sounds interesting, even tho I don't really get your concept  Hurry with those pics!


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks..

i am actuall trying to design my own case!  just bare with me!


----------



## Rasmus66 (Mar 31, 2009)

Sounds like a cool project

Keep os updated with some pics


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 31, 2009)

*managing the project!*

just to give you an idea of my work here is a list of the sub-projects that will take place...

1- mobo preparation
2- painting 
3- cable work
4- cage preparation and fan controllers
5- case side design, cutting
6- case painting
7- parts install
8- water cooling setup

up to now I managed the first 3.... and I will be soon posting pics of these (I need to get them sorted first).


----------



## MRCL (Mar 31, 2009)

Seems like you have a long road ahead of you.


----------



## r9 (Mar 31, 2009)

Did you know that greeks invented sex. Don`t look surprised they did. Just Macedonians point to them that Sex is much better when done with Women


----------



## MRCL (Mar 31, 2009)

r9 said:


> Did you know that greeks invented sex. Don`t look surprised they did. Just Macedonians point to them that Sex is much better when done with Women



It is?


----------



## Rasmus66 (Mar 31, 2009)

r9 said:


> Did you know that greeks invented sex. Don`t look surprised they did. Just Macedonians point to them that Sex is much better when done with Women



Haha


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 31, 2009)

focus people...focus!


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 31, 2009)

anyway... the first thing i bought for this project is a mobo cooler (maximus formula specific), made by Bitspower....

then i got the cpu block, made by Eleven, and i installed both on the mobo rightaway, so that i get this out of the way...

here are the pics...


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 31, 2009)

btw the NB-SB block is 10/8mm fitting and the cpu block is 1/2 inch, so I will be using two separate wc loops.

but this left to the side for the time being... I will be dealing with wc at the end of this project...


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 31, 2009)

after getting the water blocks on the mobo it was time to decide what colour the case would be.... as well as all the interior cages, trays, fans etc.

it has been a while since i had a black case and never an all black case, so i decided to go with the all black case and maybe add some UV lighting...

firstly, i striped my Tt Armor+ case of hdd cages, cables, mobo tray. Then I did the same off an old Tt Mozart case (I also took the switches off this one). 

next step was cleaning everything. Used damp cloths and cans of pressurised air to get the dust off everything, before any paint was put on.

light grey filler paint for the first coat, then the first black (regular, not glossy) coat of paint, then rubbed of the first coat with a hard sided sponge, to get an even finish. Finally, i resprayed with black and left it to dry.

Its not a proffesional job done here, but the finish looks good enough! I am quite happy with it...


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 31, 2009)

r9 said:


> Did you know that greeks invented sex. Don`t look surprised they did. Just Macedonians point to them that Sex is much better when done with Women



how do you mean that???.... Macadonians were just another Greek faction, like Myrmidons, Athenians, Spartans, Minoans and so on.... So what you are saying is that Greeks taught someting to themselves?!  

I would appreciate it if you kept jokes concerning my countrys identity and integrity out of this thread... (you know what i mean) Thank you!


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 31, 2009)

i decided to build the case bigger than the usual full tower dimensions.... especially in terms of width...

The case is going to be 65cm(height) x 70cm(length) x 40cm(width)

The case is going to cosist of two main compartments. The main compartment is where the mobo, wc, dvd is going. Then a back plate is going to separate this from the secondary compartment, where the hdds, psu and cables are going to be located. 

The motherboard tray will be secured on this backplate, which will serve as a separator of the compartments.(see pic1)

The front panel of the case will have a massive 6x120mm fan setup and one or two dvds.(see pic2)

The top panel will have 2x [2x120mm fan setups] especially designed for two separate radiators.(see pic3)

The back plate will have a 2x 200mm fan setup.(no pic yet, still in my head). The fans to be used were taken from two armor+ cases and will also be painted black.

As for the sides... well, I need to think about it a bit more... 


ps. pics are 1/1 scale paper copy of the panels and will be used for cutting and drilling the wood at right dimensions


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks like one hell of a project!  Can't wait to see more progress!  I wish I had the tools to do something crazy like this


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 1, 2009)

well, since the dimensions of the case are somewhat "out of specs" I realized that switch cables need to be longer than usual. So I extended 4 cables that I believe needed to be about 3 feet long, by using cables from two older cases....

I extended 1. power switch cable, 2. reset switch cable, 3. power led cable and 4. hdd led cable.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 1, 2009)

I finished the drawings and left them at a local carpenters shop for the sides to be cut... and I should have them late tonight or early thursday.

So in the meantime I 'm working on fan controllers and the dvd cage...

here are some pics...

ps the fan controller seen in the last two pics will be fitted on the top side, from underneath, and will used to controll the radiator fans.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 1, 2009)

its time to focus on fans to use... keeping in mind that i am building this not just for the looks but also for some serious OC on the cpu and mobo...

1. front fans.(intake)

I need high air flow 120mm (1900rpm) fans, so I am leaning towards these...http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/acc/026/sy1225sl_detail.html

2. top fans.(exhaust)

I need high air flow 120mm fans for the radiators, but with UV lighting in order to get a sci-fi effect through the black case... my choice is ACRyan (best for this kind of thing)...chk...http://www.acryan.com/index.php?option=com_acryan_product&product_item=74&parent_id=19&Itemid=83

3. back fans (exhaust)

I will be using 2 x 200mm Tt fans (taken from armor+ cases, as mentioned before, so you can check about them at Tt site), seen in the picture below... painted black and sleeved.


----------



## steelkane (Apr 1, 2009)

just popped in to take a look,, looks great


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 1, 2009)

steelkane said:


> just popped in to take a look,, looks great



you are right on time... just got the pieces cut to size.
now i have to drill all screw holes, before the wood is painted.

all panels were cut from a 4 meter x 1 meter board and is 19mm thick


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 2, 2009)

last night I finished drilling all required holes on the sides and today i will take them to be profesionally painted.

I chose plain black for the interior and glossy black (with mirror effect) for the exterior.
this is going to cost me 120 euro (about 150 usd), but I am sure the result will be worth it! 

apparently i should have them back on saturday, so until then there is not much left for me to do but wait. Although I am sure i ll find something to mess with!!


----------



## silkstone (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice project, i can't wait to see the finished result


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 2, 2009)

so do I!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 4, 2009)

here we go... I got the sides back, painted and shiny looking!

it took me about 3 hours to assemble the pieces together, but it was all worth it!

It 's a spacecruiser, ready to be loaded with its weapons!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 4, 2009)

I always love to watch logs with different materials being used.

the Digg mod was also made with particle board and was quite beautiful in person. 

Excellent work so far.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 4, 2009)

as soon as I sort the latest pics I 'll show you what I 've managed to assemble up to now....and thats it for today!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 4, 2009)

well, here it is.... up to now!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 4, 2009)

wow, thats gonna be a lot of fans


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 4, 2009)

MKmods said:


> wow, thats gonna be a lot of fans



14 or so....


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 4, 2009)

I hope for your family's sake they're quiet


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 4, 2009)

when all set to minimum, then, hopefully, should only hear a wisper!

that is the idea of using MDF wood to insulate sound as best I can!

when OCing though, and everything is going to be set to full speed, then... I hope it sounds like is going to take off!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 5, 2009)

I ve started setting up the NB-SB water cooling circuit. no problems until now! fingers crossed, it 'll stay this way...


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 5, 2009)

started work on the second wc loop and it also seems fine!

some early pics...


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 5, 2009)

done working on the WC.... I am going to let both run for 24hrs and check tomorrow!

I 'll make a list of wc parts used at the end of this worklog, as well as all other parts used...

Now I need to decide on the number of lights and the positioning of them. I also need to fit HDD cages in a way that cabling is not a problem.......and they get enough air flow. PSU positioning is also an issue.....


----------



## MKmods (Apr 5, 2009)

Looking nice so far.
I realize sometimes they cant be avoided, but Im not a big fan of the sharp 90deg bends.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 5, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Looking nice so far.
> I realize sometimes they cant be avoided, but Im not a big fan of the sharp 90deg bends.



I agree you u.... you could say this is a design error, but I had to do it, mainly due to two reasons. The first is that I want the small  round window-type reservoir to be at that position and secondly because the small pump had to go at the bottom.

Thank you for paying attention to detail!


----------



## Sadasius (Apr 6, 2009)

Love your case. Nice design. Not a big fan of your WC setup though. It needs some love to detail. What is that purple stuff in your tubes?


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 6, 2009)

Sadasius said:


> Love your case. Nice design. Not a big fan of your WC setup though. It needs some love to detail. What is that purple stuff in your tubes?



Firstly, Welcome to TPU!

Thank u for your kind yours about the case!

As for the WC this is still in test. The purple liquid i use for checking leaks... all water is going to be replaced before I start running it...


----------



## Sadasius (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah kind of just moved over here since Xtremesystems is down and really needed my fix for project builds. I am always getting ideas for custom builds and your case really stuck out. It is really impressive as not too many people attempt to build their own case anymore. Keep up the good work and thanks for the welcome! 

***Editing to get the damn sig working...Grrr


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice to have you with us!

Anyway, back to the project.....
I 've just come back from work and I'll try to get some work done on it...I 'll be back with some pics!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 6, 2009)

Here are some extras to be used on this case..... Handles for the side doors, sub-woofer grills to be used as grills for the rear fans and some anti-vibration feet for the case to stand on!


----------



## Sadasius (Apr 6, 2009)

Good idea to use sub woofer grills for fan grills. Did the same thing before and works like a charm. Not to mention they are also stronger too as compared to the actual fan grills of that size which are easy to dent. Those handles too are good handles. Very strong and durable.

***EDIT ...  What Tt case did that motherboard tray come out of? Looks very familiar to my Xaser VI.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 6, 2009)

Sadasius said:


> Good idea to use sub woofer grills for fan grills. Did the same thing before and works like a charm. Not to mention they are also stronger too as compared to the actual fan grills of that size which are easy to dent. Those handles too are good handles. Very strong and durable.
> 
> ***EDIT ...  What Tt case did that motherboard tray come out of? Looks very familiar to my Xaser VI.



thanks again, Sadasius! 

actually it is the same as it came off an Armor+ (I believe, apart from the exterior, they are the same cases)

have a look at the actual difference in size of a full tower and my build!


----------



## Sadasius (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah your case makes it look like a micro tower...  It's almost the size of a Mountain Mods Ascension case. I am sure your not complaining about not having enough room!


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 6, 2009)

It looks like a mountain mods case, thats a huge achievement . . . Im very impressed. The glossy black finish makes it not look like wood - ive seen wooden projects in the past that have looked tacky, this looks awesome.

Fantastic work so far!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 6, 2009)

thanks a lot!

more to come soon....


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 7, 2009)

I thought this is worth showing...

After installing the top fan-controller, I realized that, even after applying the paint on the wood, there was a small gap around it (about 1-2mm)

I solved the problem with black silicon, which effectively closed the gap and made the controller look like a black tile fixed in the wood.....I liked the result!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 7, 2009)

just a few pics of the WC parts...


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 7, 2009)

as for the second res...I am using a bullseye!

The main loop (1/2 inch ID)
25cm res---} eheim 1250 pump ---} cpu block ---} NexXxoS XtrmII ---}res

The secondary loop (8mm ID)
bullseye res ---} eheim 1048 pump ---} NB+SB block ---} NexXxoS Pro II ---}res


----------



## MKmods (Apr 7, 2009)

hello tzitzibp, looking good so far. I was wondering where you got the black fan grills you are using in the top (by the fan controller)?


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 7, 2009)

MKmods said:


> hello tzitzibp, looking good so far. I was wondering where you got the black fan grills you are using in the top (by the fan controller)?



thanks man! I got them at a Greek eshop.... AC RYAN ACR-FG0724 MESHX FANGUARD 120MM BLACK for about 6 usd each (got 4 for this case)


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 7, 2009)

installed both doors and everything seems in place!!!!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 7, 2009)

check this out........................


----------



## MKmods (Apr 8, 2009)

"nicely done" is such an understatement


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 8, 2009)

thank you very much!

though, I still have work on it... details in my mind!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2009)

It looks great man!  Definitely has a lot more fans than I ever had too.  I like the hinges on the door too


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 8, 2009)

the good news is that the noise is less than with any other case I owned!

MENoise


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 8, 2009)

The details I was talking about.....
1. placed exhaust fan grills (now, the back view looks like a massive speaker!!!)

2. filter grills for the PSU... (Nice chrome touch)

3. installed perspex on the side window...

4. added some sound insulation....


----------



## MKmods (Apr 8, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> the good news is that the noise is less than with any other case I owned!
> 
> MENoise



the main reason is due to the fans vibration. Normally fans transmit their vibration to the case which is magnified.(thinner material cases are the worst offenders)
Since you used such a solid material for the case the vibration is absorbed into the material.

Now time to get some feet/wheels that will be able to support that monster.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 8, 2009)

MKmods said:


> the main reason is due to the fans vibration.
> 
> Now time to get some feet/wheels that will be able to support that monster.



the case is supported by 8 anti-vibration feet.... and touching the case, you feel no vibration, mainly, as you say, because of the material and its thickness!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 8, 2009)

I guess what I was trying to say is since the case is so big/solid that using big/solid feet would look more equal to the case.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 8, 2009)

I understand!

I wanted to rise the case slightly, so that it looks as if its still on the ground, and get an anti-vibration effect, aswell!

what you suggest is an interesting alternative!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 8, 2009)

PS: congrats on "Completing" the case.. I seem to have a prob lately completing projects... I get half way done than my mind takes off in another direction.

The Sub woofer grills were another nice touch (ascetically they go with the big solid feel of the overall look)


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks man...

ps. if I was anyplace near you, I'd like to team up with you for a project! thanks again!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 8, 2009)

here are some pictures of the project, completed!


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 8, 2009)

That looks great 

You got it running yet?

Is it as effective at cooling as it looks!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 8, 2009)

I got it running two days now in the basement of my house, where temp is about 18C.

at that room temp,
 I get 23C on CPU, 26C on NB and SB....STOCK & IDLE (fans set to mid revs. about 1100rpm)

I get 26C on CPU, 30C on NB and SB....STOCK & FULL LOAD (fans set to mid revs. about 1100rpm)

I still need to test it at normal room temps (ie 24-26) and low rpm


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 8, 2009)

@pantherx12 btw I attended Chelmsford College dep. of Engineering (1993-1995) lol I am getting old!


----------



## Sir_Real (Apr 8, 2009)

Was just looking at this webpage check it out. Be ideal for your wooden speaker encloser style pc case lol.

http://www.eminent-tech.com/RWbrochure.htm

                                     Thats not a fan its a subwoofer !!! 

http://www.eminent-tech.com/graphics/RWimage3.jpg


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 8, 2009)

lol I just might start building speakers!!!

btw it would be a great looking fan.... that subwoofer !


----------



## EiSFX (Apr 8, 2009)

Awsome work man looks Fing sweet can't even tell its made from MDF man you could use that thing as a center piece on the dinner table

there nothing i can say that compaires to the awsomeness of your work and case
i just love the look of it not all flashy with bright lights it has kinda a solid industrial look all i can say again is just Awsome


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks man!

 It took me about a month of design and draw, and a bout two weeks to build! It is def worth it.... especially if you think that the total cost of the case is about 300 euro (380 usd)


----------



## MKmods (Apr 8, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> thanks man...
> 
> ps. if I was anyplace near you, I'd like to team up with you for a project! thanks again!



Feel free to drop by anytime you get to Nevada (where Hookers are legal and booze is free).


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 8, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> @pantherx12 btw I attended Chelmsford College dep. of Engineering (1993-1995) lol I am getting old!



Ahh good ole Chelmsford, its been a while since I've been there.

Anyway you have inspired me to attempt to make my own case when I get some pennies together


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 9, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Ahh good ole Chelmsford, its been a while since I've been there.
> 
> Anyway you have inspired me to attempt to make my own case when I get some pennies together



I ' ll be glad to help with any idea you have....


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 10, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> here are some pictures of the project, completed!



I apologize if this was said and I missed it, but do those doors open automatically? and if they do what type of setup did you use to make that work?


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 10, 2009)

yogurt_21 said:


> I apologize if this was said and I missed it, but do those doors open automatically? and if they do what type of setup did you use to make that work?



Good question....

no there is no such mechanism installed (i wish) , but one could use an electric motor for each door. The problem here would be the weight of each door, and so you would have to install rather large-powerful-expensive electromotors....

the hydrolic bottles used here are used for three reasons.... 1. provide extra support when doors are open, 2. provide a firm grip and vibration free connection to the mainframe, when the doors are closed, and 3. provide a smooth open - close movement of the doors!

Hope I answered your question!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 10, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> no there is no such mechanism installed (i wish) , but one could use an electric motor for each door. The problem here would be the weight of each door, and so you would have to install rather large-powerful-expensive electromotors....
> 
> the hydrolic bottles used here are used for two reasons.... 1. provide extra support when doors are open, 2. provide a firm grip and vibration free connection to the mainframe, when the doors are closed!
> 
> Hope I answered your question!



yeah that did thank you. which I guess brigs me to my next mod once I finish the one I'm working on. My current mod is a fireplace look with bricks on the windowed sidepanel and the window replaced with a 15" lcd, I've got the lcd hooked up the bricks* on and just need to put the mortar* and then finish the wood mantle and mount it.

*bricks and mortar are not actuall materials just for look

I'll post mine up once it's done, haven't the patience to do so until it is.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 10, 2009)

good luck with your mod... sounds different, to say the least!


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 10, 2009)

really nice tzi you give MM a run for their money, i'm using gas springs on my window in my SFF case design. I admit I got the idea from the thermaltake swordm I wanted a gas spring to apply pressure to the window to keep it open unless you force it down and use a thumbscrew to secure it, it was added for 1) theme "bee wings" and 2) mimic open air in a tech station or work bench for stress testing. like yogurt I was looking for an automatic solution but could not find one that wasn't simple.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 10, 2009)

automatic doors would be cool, but I am not sure its worth it!

Afterall I just wanted instant access to the inside of the case.....


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 10, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> really nice tzi you give MM a run for their money......



is that Mountain Mod PC you refer to?

To be honest, I think my case is better...LOL


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 10, 2009)

hmm thanks guys I'll definetly look into the gas and hydrualic, although A motor could also be harnessed if i were to keep the side panel relatively light. hmm..

aw dang it now I'm all distracted form my current mod again, started it a year ago then I moved and had 1001 projects around the house and am fianlly gettng abck to it when tzitzipb's mod totally distracts me lol.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 10, 2009)

sorry!

you could google electrical motor for specific applications...just an idea!


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 10, 2009)

gas springs are about $5-7 and you can get them in all sizes and strengths I didn't want to pay for a automatic mechanism that 1) was too big since i'm working in a SFF case and 2) cost more than 4 sheets of aluminum. however I did originally come up with an idea to install a button above the window that once you clicked it the window opened automatically and once you manually shut it and clicked it again it locks kinda like the Cooler Master 5.25" tooless mechanisms. so I came up with this instead. a gas spring bolted from the aluminum housing to the acrylic with a hinge on the outside.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 10, 2009)

sort of a release spring?


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 10, 2009)

the button idea? yes. I thought my way was easier. keep pressure on the window to open but secure it with 2 thumbscrews. I might revisit this, not sure. keep those creative juices flowing


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 10, 2009)

btw after about 30mins of prime95 and with the following settings :
1. cpu qx9650@400x10  voltage set to 1.425
2. NB voltage set to 1.55
3. SB voltage set to 1.20

I got the following max temps...


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 10, 2009)

chk my idle temps on the same settings...


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 10, 2009)

btw guys, don't forget to check the case gallery later today or early saturday! I would appreciate your vote and comments!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 10, 2009)

the cables need tidying!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 12, 2009)

Needs more fans...  o wait...


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 12, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Needs more fans...  o wait...



....it needs wings....


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 16, 2009)

Today, I'll be pushing my rig to its lilmits (hopefully with no mishaps!)
and post results by tuesday!


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 16, 2009)

check out the top 2 abs cases they are compartmentalized nicely.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 16, 2009)

i liked this one...http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811215012

thanks for the link!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 26, 2009)

some info on temps and OC...


----------



## vladmire (Apr 27, 2009)

nice build...


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 27, 2009)

vladmire said:


> nice build...



Thank you! 

If you have a minute check the case gallery to throw your vote...follow this linkhttp://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2097.html

or the link of the sig, below...


----------



## tzitzibp (May 4, 2009)

I thought I should post some more pics...

so here we are:


----------



## BumbleBee (May 4, 2009)

very nice, is that a aqua multiswitch?


----------



## tzitzibp (May 4, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> very nice, is that a aqua multiswitch?



which one do you mean?


----------



## BumbleBee (May 4, 2009)

the fan controller.


----------



## tzitzibp (May 4, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> the fan controller.



it is a Zalman multifan... controller!


----------



## BumbleBee (May 4, 2009)

oh ok. don't know why I thought it was a Aqua Multiswitch looks nothing like it, by the way the Multiswitch is the best Fan Controller you can get. watch this demo video it will blow your mind.


----------



## tzitzibp (May 4, 2009)

thanks for info, man! 

how do you get all this info? do you costantly surf the net for pc gear? lol


----------



## tzitzibp (May 20, 2009)

I decided to WC my 4870s and as soon as I decide on the blocks to use, I will posting some pics....


----------



## tzitzibp (May 20, 2009)

WC update.....

one DANGER DEN GPU-6890 DD-4870 WATER BLOCK (bottom card) and

one EK Waterblocks EK-FC4870 CF VGA Waterblock (top card)


----------



## tzitzibp (May 22, 2009)

*temps before WC*

just a quick check on the temps [ AIR COOLED GFX ]

room temp 26 C 

before: (CLOCK) -- IDLE -- GAMING -- BENCH 
CPU (3 GHZ) -- 31C -- 36C -- 38C
CPU (4 GHZ) -- 34C -- 39C -- 43C
GFX1 (780/1000) -- 55/60/62 -- 58/65/72 -- 61/67/75 (GPU/MEM/VR)
GFX2 (780/1000) -- 48/55/59 -- 50/61/68 -- 52/64/72
GFX1 (820/1100) -- 56/62/66 -- 62/69/75 -- 64/70/75
GFX2 (820/1100) -- 50/57/62 -- 54/65/72 -- 56/69/73


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 22, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> just a quick check on the temps [ AIR COOLED GFX ]
> 
> room temp 26 C
> 
> ...



hmm the proximity of the cards is taking it's toll on gpu 1.  

pity you couldn't get a bigger gap in there. 

cpu temps are looking nice, although I prefer the negatives with phase. lol


----------



## tzitzibp (May 22, 2009)

yogurt_21 said:


> hmm the proximity of the cards is taking it's toll on gpu 1.
> 
> pity you couldn't get a bigger gap in there.
> 
> cpu temps are looking nice, although I prefer the negatives with phase. lol



all that is changed with water.... I am trying to get a few readings at the moment and post them later tonight, along with some pics.

... phase is something for the future.


----------



## tzitzibp (May 22, 2009)

pics update...


----------



## tzitzibp (May 23, 2009)

Pics Update!!! Wc Complete, Up & Running!


----------



## DreamSeller (May 23, 2009)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow :|


----------



## tzitzibp (May 23, 2009)

I 'll take this as a good comment! lol


----------



## mudkip (May 23, 2009)

hey , damn nice!!!


----------



## tzitzibp (May 24, 2009)

it sure was a lot of work and is still is....


----------



## raptori (May 24, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> here we go... I got the sides back, painted and shiny looking!
> 
> it took me about 3 hours to assemble the pieces together, but it was all worth it!
> 
> It 's a spacecruiser, ready to be loaded with its weapons!



Great work .. nice concept and awesome painting job   ....  ....  ..can you point me to a guide for how to paint and get results like yours i mean this shiny look ..... thanks.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 25, 2009)

what a nice and clean work i see here , i can spend 10 years not 3 for made one like this , excellent work


----------



## tzitzibp (May 25, 2009)

raptori said:


> Great work .. nice concept and awesome painting job   ....  ....  ..can you point me to a guide for how to paint and get results like yours i mean this shiny look ..... thanks.



if its metal you need painted, well the process is long and demands patience.... search YouTube and you will find a few good videos about! If its wood then, leave it to a proffesional



hayder.master said:


> what a nice and clean work i see here , i can spend 10 years not 3 for made one like this , excellent work



Thank you sir!


----------



## tzitzibp (May 29, 2009)

decided to add a rad in the 1/2'' loop, so here we are.... (also changed tubing with black tygon)


----------



## mummie (May 29, 2009)

Nice work with the black tygon!

lights off... looks like a spaceship! or like cebit said, you should have named it "CyBorg Cruiser" lol


----------



## mummie (May 29, 2009)

Tommorow, hope you 'll be posting temp readings on idle, gaming and benching.... like before


----------



## tzitzibp (May 29, 2009)

mummie said:


> Tommorow, hope you 'll be posting temp readings on idle, gaming and benching.... like before



will do!


----------



## cebit (Jun 26, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> The details I was talking about.....
> 1. placed exhaust fan grills (now, the back view looks like a massive speaker!!!)
> 
> 2. filter grills for the PSU... (Nice chrome touch)
> ...



To the best of my knowledge, the panels you got installed, act as acoustic treatment rather than insulation. Audio is gonna leak since it's not a closed box. 

What the panels do however is prevent/soften the reflections of sounds inside the box. 

IMHO, such a move pleases the soul, but has no significant effect. 

Besides that, the case


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 24, 2009)

cebit said:


> To the best of my knowledge, the panels you got installed, act as acoustic treatment rather than insulation. Audio is gonna leak since it's not a closed box.
> 
> What the panels do however is prevent/soften the reflections of sounds inside the box.
> 
> ...




NO arguments there, mate! it does not eliminate the sound, but it does reduce it by preventing sound... "bouncing around" with in the case!

as for the effect.... you have to hear it, to believe it! 

hope you have a great time during your vacation!


----------



## tzitzibp (Aug 2, 2009)

update...

installed skull grills on front and replaced mem cooler with KINGSTON HYPER X FAN
also replaced intake fans with coolermaster  R4-L2R-20AC-GP (69.69 CFM)


----------



## djshadow (Aug 2, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> update...
> 
> installed skull grills on front and replaced mem cooler with KINGSTON HYPER X FAN
> also replaced intake fans with coolermaster  R4-L2R-20AC-GP (69.69 CFM)
> http://images.e-shop.gr/images/PER/BIG/PER.806685.jpg




Oh my .. what a fans , i fall in love with your massive case. I never thought things can be made like that, but i found TPU and here are craziest things I have never seen.
I Am really amazed by your work. Now I'm jeaous about the case and I would really like to make something awesome like that, but I won't, cuz my setup is not worth that 

Cheers


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 2, 2009)

Tzt, I don't know how I didn't look at this before! Great build. Just one thing wrong....

Need a BIGGER Monitor!!!!!!



Nah, all good, and like the skull fans.


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 2, 2009)

may be a dumb question and already mentioned but how did tou fix all the sides and things together? did you screw it or glue it or wat man


----------



## tzitzibp (Aug 2, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> may be a dumb question and already mentioned but how did tou fix all the sides and things together? did you screw it or glue it or wat man



Thanks guys....

the frame was glued together, but it also needed some internal support...
the doors were attached to the main frame with the use of hinges and gas bottles!


----------



## tzitzibp (Aug 2, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Tzt, I don't know how I didn't look at this before! Great build. Just one thing wrong....
> 
> Need a BIGGER Monitor!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I know I need a bigger monitor....I also need a bigger word area to place it! lol

btw, my case is bigger than yours....


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 2, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> I know I need a bigger monitor....I also need a bigger word area to place it! lol
> 
> btw, my case is bigger than yours....



Lol... 

Yeah,  you need more space!! lol.. 

I was going to go and get a Cube style system, but this one popped out at me... Still wish I did.. I could do TONS, with a cube... Still might do so.. Stackable case mod..


----------



## tzitzibp (Aug 2, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Lol...
> 
> Yeah,  you need more space!! lol..
> 
> I was going to go and get a Cube style system, but this one popped out at me... Still wish I did.. I could do TONS, with a cube... Still might do so.. Stackable case mod..



I 'm not so happy with cube cases, for some strange reason. I think your choice of case is perfect. ...

btw, I always need more space.... two wc loops are not enough! Three is the magic number... I am actually thinking about rearranging the loop, while adding a third just for the cpu... maybe end of autumn... we 'll see!


----------



## MKmods (Aug 2, 2009)

Its fun to follow logs, but whats REALLY fun is watching mods being refined afterwards. Great job Tzi


----------



## tzitzibp (Aug 2, 2009)

To be honest.... I don't have the time to start another as demanding and time consuming as this was, so I 'd rather refine this one than do nothing at all!

He is my main project now. For sure!





btw, guys I have to let you know that I 'll be gone for a couple of weeks. Vacation time! (As if I 'll be missed )


----------



## MKmods (Aug 2, 2009)

have fun.. One thing I notice is you folks over there seem to get a lot more vacations than we do over here in the US...
Time to start looking for my passport


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 2, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> I 'm not so happy with cube cases, for some strange reason. I think your choice of case is perfect. ...
> 
> btw, I always need more space.... two wc loops are not enough! Three is the magic number... I am actually thinking about rearranging the loop, while adding a third just for the cpu... maybe end of autumn... we 'll see!



mMMM It sounds good man! I am really thinking about watering teh board myself...

Thanks 

I want to do something different.. I think I got it, but gotta do more work on it..



MKmods said:


> Its fun to follow logs, but whats REALLY fun is watching mods being refined afterwards. Great job Tzi




yeah, it's really fun to watch work logs.. I love reading them!!!!



Yeah, I'm with you MK... I get to have my first vacation in about 4 years... Just in a couple weeks.. 

TZ... He's the best project you can have!


----------



## tzitzibp (Aug 2, 2009)

MKmods said:


> have fun.. One thing I notice is you folks over there seem to get a lot more vacations than we do over here in the US...
> Time to start looking for my passport





Cold Storm said:


> mMMM It sounds good man! I am really thinking about watering teh board myself...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



I get 22 days every year and the Mrs gets 12 days + August off (full pay)!!!

Anyway, I know I mentioned this before, but if you guys want to pay me a visit (maybe next year), I  promise we 'll have a great time!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 2, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> I get 22 days every year and the Mrs gets 12 days + August off (full pay)!!!
> 
> Anyway, I know I mentioned this before, but if you guys want to pay me a visit (maybe next year), I  promise we 'll have a great time!





DAMN... I get 10 days... I hardly ever even use them... I can't get a vacation due to down sizing every dang year... second vacation is my flippin 8 years there... lol... I would love to come over there and see ya. But... It's first to IRA! lol


----------



## MKmods (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice... Lan party at Tzi's place


----------



## tzitzibp (Aug 2, 2009)

anytime!!!


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 2, 2009)

I get a check for 2 weeks pay on my anniversary with the company. That's my paid vacation.


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 26, 2009)

final update (I keep saying that, lol)...
added a 360 rad, removed the week pump and set up one loop for all components...


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 19, 2009)

this rig gave me 2nd place in Athens Digital Week Modding Contest! 

Pics soon to come!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 19, 2009)

Sweetness man! Glad it did you well!


----------



## mummie (Oct 19, 2009)

I was there friday!

monster rig, man! made all else look tiny!
Congrats!


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks a lot!
as soon as I set up the rig (still in the car), I 'll post pics in new thread and post the rig in the case gallery (as it was presented).


----------



## Paintstar (Oct 20, 2009)

Congrats mate!!
Guys you have to see the monster..Its huuuge 

Ειδες που εκανα το πρωτο ποστ ε?χαχαχαχα


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 20, 2009)

huge is a small word!

ειδες που σου δωσα το πρωτο thanks!


----------

